# Amtrak website down?



## Siep (May 27, 2018)

I'm trying to plan my little vacation, but for the last couple of weeks I can't connect to the reservation etc part of the Amtrak Website.

Instead of flying Straight to Amsterdam from Chicago.

I'm thinking about taking the train from Chicago to Washinton on my way back home.

But Amtrak won't let me pull any info, routes prices etc. from their website.

Anyone here that knows what's happening?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

Problem resolved itself.

Changed to firefox browser.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 27, 2018)

Just checked the Amtrak site using Chrome and Edge with no problems.


----------



## cpotisch (May 27, 2018)

Yep. Working fine for me too in Safari, Chrome, and Firefox. If there was a problem on the website end, it didn't last long.


----------



## gcjcjh (Dec 8, 2018)

Actually it is done. I checked with staff, you can only book through phone calls


----------



## caravanman (Dec 8, 2018)

It may have been down, but seems fine to me now....

Ed,


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 8, 2018)

Working totally fine for me. Using Safari on iPad.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 8, 2018)

Please note this thread says “website is down”, but that was in May - 6 months ago!


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 8, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Please note this thread says “website is down”, but that was in May - 6 months ago!


True, but it got bumped up by someone saying that it is down, so it sort of doesn’t make any difference.


----------

